# Tom Charlton?



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Just wondering if he's on here? His collection of venomous snakes on the News just now was amazing!:gasp:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom is on this forum as Azemiops. Most members of this section would be aware by now, but Tom is currently in hospital following a nasty accident which has left him with quite serious burns. I'm sure all forum member would like to wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Tom is on this forum as Azemiops. Most members of this section would be aware by now, but Tom is currently in hospital following a nasty accident which has left him with quite serious burns. I'm sure all forum member would like to wish him a speedy recovery


Damn thats awful! Get well soon and hope you managed to watch it on the West Tonight :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know Tom has access to the net so he might even pop on to here and comment.

You got a link to the program on catch up mate


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

That sucks about tom, hes a top guy and was very nice and accommodating when i met him.
Get better soon dude: victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope you are well soon mate, I would like to see the show, any way I can watch it from rep of ireland here? 
All the best mate.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I know Tom has access to the net so he might even pop on to here and comment.
> 
> You got a link to the program on catch up mate


He has the link - send him a PM on FB!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Hello guys,

Im doing ok cheers, skin grafts were done on the deep burn areas so i am on the mend, if somewhat painfully. That will teach me for playing with petrol and bonfires.
Ive got a link to the report that ITV did on my collection/travels, however, i dont really want it going up on here...sorry! PM if you want.

cheers, Tom


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought it was good mate, good shout on not getting the PNG out that things insane.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Owzy said:


> I thought it was good mate, good shout on not getting the PNG out that things insane.


"insane" - that word is so kind towards! I cleaned them all out for Tom on Wednesday, I have never worked with such an evil snake in my life!

How's things on the road Owen? Hope all is cool!

Dave


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> "insane" - that word is so kind towards! I cleaned them all out for Tom on Wednesday, I have never worked with such an evil snake in my life!
> 
> How's things on the road Owen? Hope all is cool!
> 
> Dave


I had the time of my life thanks mate but I unfortunately I am back now.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Get well soon Tom


----------

